

Is Google Cornering the Market on Deep Learning? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/524026/is-google-cornering-the-market-on-deep-learning/

======
markovbling
There's a great Google Tech Talk by Geoff Hinton that serves as a slightly
technical introduction to Deep Learning if anyone's interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdIURAu1-aU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdIURAu1-aU)

------
etanazir
ok; so I read the DeepMind paper and am totally not-impressed. But perhaps I'm
confused. Does experience replay not a priori require a known system function?
And if you already have a known system function what is the value of an
algorithm to deduce what you already know?

